# Stinky's...?



## Twisper (5/6/15)

So all the 26 years I was a smoker I thought how "lighter" the stinky was which I smoke, the less harmful they were.....

How I understand it now, is that line of thought was completely wrong. Nicotine is the least harmful substance in the stinky. No matter how low the "nic" level, you still get all the tar, carbon monoxides and all the other thousands of chemicals inside your lungs.

Am I seeing this correctly? and I wonder how many smokers know this...


----------



## Andre (5/6/15)

Yes, that is how I understand it too.


----------



## johan (5/6/15)

Yip, there Bullshit Baffled Brains tactics worked on me as well.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## shaunnadan (5/6/15)

We have a guy that works in the next office. Smokes camel plain 

He says it's the strongest he can get so he gets his quick faster and longer and thus smokes less than a regular smoker. 

When asked how many packs he goes through for the week he says about 1 a day, lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## deepest (5/6/15)

Yip they had me suckered aswell


----------

